# Corn



## debodun (Feb 28, 2021)

What is your best liked way of consuming/using corn?

1 - fresh on the cob
2 - fresh but cut off the cob
3 - frozen kernels
4 - canned whole kernels
5 - canned creamed
6 - snacks like corn or nacho chips or popcorn
7 - cornbread
8 - mixed with another vegetable such as succotash
9 - other
10 - all those are great ways to eat corn
11 - I don't like / can't eat corn


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

#1 for sure. slathered in butter with a little season all.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 28, 2021)

#1, just the corn for me, no butter, no salt.  I also prefer the very sweet white corn over traditional yellow corn.  And kernels the smaller the better.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

asp3 said:


> #1, just the corn for me, no butter, no salt.  I also prefer the very sweet white corn over traditional yellow corn.  And kernels the smaller the better.


i will pretty much eat whatever corn on the cob is put in front of me.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

11.... I like corn but whenever I eat it whether niblets or on the cob, I choke....no idea why .


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 11.... I like corn but whenever I eat it whether niblets or on the cob, I choke....no idea why .


are you able to eat creamed corn at least?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

1 - fresh on the cob
2 - fresh but cut off the cob
3 - frozen kernels

Other- popped.

I think canned, creamed corn was invented by demons.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> are you able to eat creamed corn at least?


never eaten creamed corn...not even sure if it's available here tbh.. can't remember ever seeing it in the stores...


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> never eaten creamed corn...not even sure if it's available here tbh.. can't remember ever seeing it in the stores...


hmmm. a country with no creamed corn? that's tough to imagine.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> hmmm. a country with no creamed corn? that's tough to imagine.


gimme a minute I'll check online at our supermarket !! What's the difference between cannned corn niblets and creamed corn...aside from the latter being creamed ?


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> gimme a minute I'll check online at our supermarket !! What's the difference between cannned corn niblets and creamed corn...aside from the latter being creamed ?


it's like the corn is all mushed up. already chewed looking. sounds gross but it's better than not being able to eat it at all.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

I checked and  2 of our  major supermarkets have stopped stocking it for reasons which are not given....


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I checked and  2 of our  major supermarkets have stopped stocking it for reasons which are not given....


they likely don't sell enough of it there. have you tried running it through a food processor?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> they likely don't sell enough of it there. have you tried running it through a food processor?


no I haven't...I can take corn or leave it tbh, I probably wouldn't bother doing that, but thanks for the tip, I'll remember if I ever need it...


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> no I haven't...I can take corn or leave it tbh, I probably wouldn't bother doing that, but thanks for the tip, I'll remember if I ever need it...


i like to make my own. i put it in the food processor and heat up cream cheese with butter and sugar and add it to the corn with some parsley. it's delicious.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 28, 2021)

When we moved to the small town in Nebraska, we rented a house that had a huge corn field
that was just across the road.

I'm thinking the old farmer wouldn't mind me 'borrowing' a few ears from his many acres.
Asked around and was told probably not a problem as long as it was just a few ears.

When he started to harvest that season, I walked over and got about 6 ears for a BBQ.
Not being a farmer type or understanding what KIND of corn it was, it was a disaster!
He raised 'Field Corn' for feed and to make Ethanol with, not sweet corn.
No matter how long you cooked it, it was just tough and starchy.

Live and learn.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

Llynn said:


> View attachment 152595


Is that the same Mad River that runs through Connecticut?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I checked and  2 of our  major supermarkets have stopped stocking it for reasons which are not given....


It's because the stuff is vile!


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> It's because the stuff is vile!


it's definitely better homemade.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> It's because the stuff is vile!


Well you know what I like, so I'm trusting ya..


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 28, 2021)

Corn Relish is very nice




and also Corn Relish Dip but you can make it yourself


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 28, 2021)

#1, with butter, salt and pepper.  Best were ears of corn that were rapid boiled by old steam tractors at yearly reunions.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> Corn Relish is very nice
> 
> View attachment 152604
> 
> ...


I've never tried that. Seems like it would be good.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)

I would *love* to try Mexican grilled corn!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

My mother made delicious homemade creamed corn.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm a 10 but I don't eat it very often.

I like leftover corn fried in butter or bacon fat for breakfast also corn fritters or corn oysters with maple syrup.

Corn salad is a quick inexpensive side for a backyard barbecue, picnic, or potluck.

Corn Salad/Relish adapted from a recipe by Marion Cunningham.

4 cups fresh or frozen corn
1 red pepper
1 green pepper
6 ribs celery
2 onions

Pickle
1 cup sugar
2 t dry mustard
2 t turmeric
2 t celery seed
2 1/2 cups white vinegar
1/4 cup water

Chop the vegetables roughly the size of corn kernels. Put everything into a pot and bring to a boil, simmer for 15 minutes, cool and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

1 For me


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2021)

1 or 2 for me.  I prefer 2.



hollydolly said:


> I checked and  2 of our  major supermarkets have stopped stocking it for reasons which are not given....


You Brits seem to dislike corn, in general.  A great family friend who spent several years in Canada absolutely detested corn.  It was meant for cows.  Other Brit friends are marginal if they’ll eat it.



peramangkelder said:


> and also Corn Relish Dip but you can make it yourself


That‘s one I’ve never heard of.  Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2021)

@Aunt Bea   I was wondering if your were referring to Mrs. Cunningham from Happy Days.  I see there’s a chef with the same name.  

Does that recipe keep long in the fridge?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Aunt Bea   I was wondering if your were referring to Mrs. Cunningham from Happy Days.  I see there’s a chef with the same name.
> 
> Does that recipe keep long in the fridge?


Yes, it's a good salad to have on hand in the summer.

You can also can it in a water bath canner for longer storage but it's so easy to make I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 28, 2021)

#1 for me. We have a variety here that is called Silver Queen. It is a very late white corn but so tender and sweet. 
When we first moved here the farms around us were planted with field corn or cow corn as we call it, 
We would pick it when it just started to show very small kernels. That lasted about 3 days before it got tough but during those 3 days we enjoyed corn every night. 
I wondered if the farmer ever noticed that none of his corn had ears at the edge of his property.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 28, 2021)

Fresh (Peaches and Cream comes to mind); corn snacks and bread. Canned cream corn once in awhile - love it on mashed potatoes. Don't mind it mixed in dishes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mix melted butter, dried tarragon and soy sauce and brush on to the ears. Wrap in foil and throw on the grille.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 2, 2021)

I like fresh sweet corn boiled, steamed or roasted on the cob, slathered with butter, is best (still have my natural teeth).
followed by the same cut from the cob, again with butter.
followed by frozen whole kernel sweet corn off the cob, I typically nuke single portions.
followed by fresh YOUNG field corn steamed boiled or roasted; it has to be young or it is too tough to really enjoy, IMO.

IMO, cans casseroles or other preparations, just can't compare.

Popped corn is also great but its not really the same,  IMO.

Corn bread is also good to great (depending on the recipe and what, if anything, it is served with).

Enjoy!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2021)

All the above, but maybe corn on the cob would top the list. If memory serves me, my grandma use to mix corn in our pancakes too. Or, maybe I’m having a brain fart.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 2, 2021)

dbm


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 2, 2021)

Pappy said:


> All the above, but maybe corn on the cob would top the list. If memory serves me, my grandma use to mix corn in our pancakes too. Or, maybe I’m having a brain fart.


Corn fritters.  My mom would make those.  For some reason, I just can't make them.  I follow the recipe too..lol


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 2, 2021)

Easy Corn Relish Dip
To 1 x 250g jar of corn relish add 1 x block of Philadelphia Cream Cheese 
If you prefer a thinner dip instead of cream cheese add similar amount sour cream
Mix till smooth


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 2, 2021)

At the Minnesota State Fair, there are many, many places to eat all manner of food.  Most of it is high calorie sweet stuff.  The one spot my wife and I like to go to is the roasted corn booth.  Other than that, we prefer to eat at one of the local restaurants on the day we go to the fair because they are much less expensive for what you get, and much healthier.

At home, we simply heat up canned whole kernel corn for the convenience of it.

Tony


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 2, 2021)

Definitely #11 for me


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2021)

I think that fresh creamed corn using the kernels and milk cut/scraped fresh from the raw sweet corn cooked with butter, S&P, a splash of cream, etc... would make a nice country version of eggs Benedict.


----------

